# New skiff for Texas



## jimmyc300 (Apr 25, 2013)

If the stilt is anything like my buddies curlew it will be an awesome boat. Best tunnel outfit out there. 
Jimmy


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

If you are looking for a poling skiff with tunnel, I would go with a time proven design with the HPXT. I actually know of one that may be for sale soon. It is set up right.IF the skiff can move on a flat it can jump up on plane. Drafts 7-8 (which is the realistic draft for ANY tunnel skiff).


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

JimmyC and Tidalguide, thanks for the reply. I know the New Water is a very quality boat with the Maverick very close. Maverick has a dealer about 50 miles from my home. However, the factory is about 1300 miles away. That is the only negative with the HPXT. However, it is a big negative for me. Thanks again and I certainly welcome any other info.


----------



## abrick2541 (Nov 6, 2013)

I would talk with Captain Scott Sparrow and he will tell you the stilt is the best boat hes ever guided. That boat is no joke


----------



## crw91383 (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice thing about NewWater is that they are locally made in Texas!


----------



## Capt. Cody B. Roesener (Nov 18, 2010)

I know both Kevin Shaw (Stiffy) and Tim Clancey (New Water) and both make great boats and both take pride in what they do.   There is defiantly more New Waters out there than there are Xiles as Kevin does not really promote the boats the same way Tim does.   The fit and finish on Tim's boats is second to none, lots of little things (mostly cosmetic) that you don't normally see on skiffs.   That being said you pay for what you get.   Both boats are not cheap.   I have spent a bit of time in the Xiles with Kevin and I do love the boats.  For shallow water running performance and poling performance they are hard to beat for the kind of fishing we do here on the Texas coast!


----------



## Otterdog (Feb 8, 2014)

There's a 2008 tricked out HXPT for sale in Rockport. Dave Hayward had it parked out in front of his Swan Point shop.


----------

